# Was man tun könnte



## SpamJäger (15 Juni 2010)

pitt09 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Habe hier eine forderung über 138,00 euro bekommen von einem anwalt, aus osnabrück,top of software de.
> es wid mit mahnverfahren und weiteren kosten gedroht,
> hatte die seite noch nie,
> ...



Hallo,
man kann natürlich nix tun, was meines Erachtens fälschlicherweise empfohlen wird.:cry:

Man kann sich im Fall Antassia aber dann erfolgreich wehren, wenn man gegen Antassia vorgeht, was denen dann, wenn sich viele wehren, massiv an den Geldbeutel und dem Geschäftsführer ev. an die Freiheit geht.:-p

Auf abzocknews.de gibt es weitere Informationen und für die Gegenmaßnahmen steht der Rechtsanwalt parat, der das Urteil (einstweilige Verfügung, rechtskräftig!) erwirkt hat.

Ich glaube fest daran, dass man der Abzockbrut nur mit Angriff auf den Geldbeutel und die Freiheit die Strin bieten kann und so das Abzockmodell unwirtschaftlich wird. Mit stillhalten oder aussitzen bewirkt man nichts, ausser dass der Spuk weitergeht.

SpamJäger


----------



## Devilfrank (16 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Das ist ja schön, dass da ein Rechtsanwalt bereitstehen soll, nur braucht´s den nicht in den hier vorliegenden Fällen, wie auch schon lang und breit hier geschrieben.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Den Mahndrohmüll einfach ignorieren und damit ist es auch schon gut.


----------



## rudido (16 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



Devilfrank schrieb:


> Das ist ja schön, dass da ein Rechtsanwalt bereitstehen soll, nur braucht´s den nicht in den hier vorliegenden Fällen, wie auch schon lang und breit hier geschrieben.
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html
> 
> Den Mahndrohmüll einfach ignorieren und damit ist es auch schon gut.



Hier geht es doch darum, sich wirklich zu wehren und nicht darum, seiner eigenen Hilflosigkeit einigermaßen Herr zu werden und sich selbst zu beruhigen. Das kann man zum Beispiel mit einer Zivilklage wegen Schadenersatz erreichen, was auch schon von einigen Abzockopfern erfolgreich praktiziert wurde. Und dazu ist ein Rechtsanwalt schon erforderlich.


----------



## blowfish (16 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



rudido schrieb:


> zum Beispiel mit einer Zivilklage wegen Schadenersatz



So erzähle mal welchen Schaden du hast? Ist denn schon wieder Vollmond? Ach nein es ist ja Neumond gewesen. Oder ist einer von euch Anwalt, der neue Kundschaft braucht?


----------



## rudido (16 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



blowfish schrieb:


> So erzähle mal welchen Schaden du hast? Ist denn schon wieder Vollmond? Ach nein es ist ja Neumond gewesen. Oder ist einer von euch Anwalt, der neue Kundschaft braucht?



Zunächst mal geht es hier darum, sich gegen die Abzocker zu wehren und ihnen mal etwas an's Geld zu gehen. Das ist was für Leute, die wirklich was tun wollen, gezwungen wird ja keiner und ich rate auch nicht dazu. Ich zeige lediglich eine Möglichkeit auf.

Und jetzt erzähle ich Dir mal, wie das geht:

Zur Abwehr eine unberechtigten Forderung nimmt man sich einen Anwalt, der kostet a 50€. Dieses Geld klagt man nun zivilrechtlich gegen die Abzocker bzw. ihre Freunde ein. Hinzu kommen die Prozesskosten. In Summe ist das schon ein Betrag, der die Forderung der Abzocker übersteigt.

Hier mal ein paar Fälle, bei denen das funktioniert hat:

Ähnlich erging es der Abzockanwältin Katja Günther. Hier ging es um  den Ersatz der für die Abwehr einer unberechtigten           Inkasso-Forderung entstandenen Anwaltkosten.
           Das Gericht war der Auffassung, dass davon ausgegangen werden  kann, Frau Günther habe           Beihilfe zum versuchten Betrug geleistet. 
           Sie wurde deshalb dazu verurteilt, dem Kläger die Anwaltskosten zu  ersetzen. Außerdem hat           sie die Kosten des Verfahrens zu tragen.*
(Az. 9 C 93/09)*

Und schon wieder hat's gerappelt!
           Diesmal hat es den "armen" Olaf Tank           erwischt. Da stellt das Amtsgericht Marburg in seinem in der Neuen  Juristischen Wochenschrift veröffentlichten *Urteil*  vom 08.02.2010           fest: "*Bei der Geltendmachung solcher Forderungen für  Mandanten handelt es sich um Beihilfe zu einem versuchten Betrug, vgl.           so auch AG Karlsruhe 9C/9309*".

Auch der Inkassoanwalt Sven Schulze hat sich eine empfindliche           Klatsche eingefangen. Das 
           AG Bonn stellt in seinem vorläufigen Urteil (103 C 422/09) fest, dass  in dem Tun des RA Schulze
           eine *sittenwidrige vorsätzliche Schädigung* zu  sehen ist, die zur Schadensersatzpflicht führt. 

Mir scheint ein solche Vorgehensweise zur Zeit ausichtsreicher als eine Betrugsanzeige.  Wie bereits erwähnt: Ob jemand so etwas machen will, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.


----------

